# Neck Hair and bands



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Karat's next show is the Charleston Kennel Club show at the end of January. She is 10 months old now and still has very sparse neck hair. Can I band on the neck when I do a spray up? 

Check the photo for reference.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Your not supposed to band past the occiput, you can get disqualified


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks. I certainly don't want to be disqualified. Do you know how many elastics I can use for the topknot? I usually use two but could use two more for her flop.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Technically? Like 3 or 4 but realistically more lol.. I think I use like 7 but my girl has quite a bit of coat on her head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Use as many bands as you need but do not band past the occiput. Do remember that bands "eat hair". Put too many bands in and your dog will appear to have less hair when sprayed up than if you went easier on the banding.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Man I wish you guys would take video or post photos where all these bands are hidden during "spray up"....

Rebecca


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Bump - Alyone willing to show where all the bands get hidden during spray-up. Seems like I am not the only one who could use some help, help, help.

Thanks in advance so much.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you also show UKC? I have a banding question for the UKC & since you have a young dog I thought maybe you would know. When you were showing Karat in the 6 month class did you have enough TK hair for more than 1 band? If you only did 1 band did you just do the band from behind the eyes or did you take all the hair from in front of the ears into a band?


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

With Karat, in AKC, we sprayed and gathered her top knot into a single band. In UKC, since there was no spraying, we gathered the center front of the topknot into a single band, separated the area right behind that band into threes. Brushed the center of the second row thirds forward, took the left and right side up behind the center second row into another band. Then I fanned the center (with a teasing comb from Sally Beauty), over everything. I hope what I describe is clear. 

Now that her topknot is so long (about 6") I will need to figure out how we get the topknot up. Her next few shows are AKC, so I will have CC thick and thicker and CC spray to help it along. I have access to wiggies, but I really, really do not want to use them if I can avoid it. As a red, Karat's coat is a bit thin but has a lot of curl so I leave the area closest to the skin kinky and thus her hair gains a bit of lift from the roots.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I took these photos after a show last year. My handler banded him and sprayed him up for the show. After he finished showing, I broke down the hairspray but left the bands in. When I got home, I took photos so that I could repeat the banding process myself the following day. 

The banding goes all the way to his occiput. It's not as simple as just wrapping sections in bands. Some sections are split with half of the hair going back into a previous section. The very last section is a "cheater". A section of hair was pulled like you would band a normal section, but then a tiny bit from each side of that section was pulled behind and banded. This gives lift without "eating" hair.

The kink in his hair is from a single band I used to hold the hair in place while I crated him and drove him home.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I will have to try the triple band behind the 1st band. The first being right behind the corner of the eye. Then you make your 2nd line with 3 bands from that section to right in front of the ear? Just right now since she is only 5 months old just seems like each section I band makes the TK shorter & shorter. Do you have any UKC pictures? It is different with No spray to see a Poodle au natural.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Here are 2 photos from about a week ago. I didn't take any from this weekend of her groom. I also was able to get proper Poodle bands in black, instead of using my thicker bow bands. Echo just has 1 center band in these photos. I will try your method & see how it goes.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Here are a few pics when she was 7 months old. There are not three bands. Just 3 sections behind the first band. The center section behind the first band is brushed or combed forward and the the left and right sides from both the front and middle, are gathered behind the first band into a second band. Like a soldier.

Oops, can't upload the pix. Email me at [email protected] and I will return pix via email.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

By pulling all the front into the top knot, you have shortened it. That's why you separate a narrow center from inside corner of eye to inside corner of eye and band that. That will provide the height. Then gathering up the sides behind will give you a complete bubble and full view of your puppy's ever so pretty face ;-)


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Since Raven doesn't have any extra length yet either, I use the "cheater" method....take a section, split it into three sections from left to right, ( make the outer sections smaller than the middle one) then take the outer sections and band them behind the middle one. It works quite well....got his topknot up and didn't take away hardly any length.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think I might have combined both your suggestions today & it worked well. Now it is starting to fall out but it didn't take all that much height off & I could see her eyes because I was able to gather more hair from behind.

1. 1st section directly behind eye from one side to the other collect all in one band & doing better at getting it centered. 

2. take the next section from behind the 1st TK band to the ears, from side to side. Was able to finally able to get that section away from the hair further back on the head. Then I split that section into 3 sections.

3. I took the middle section & banded it. then I split that in 2 & banded the front section with the 1st TK band right in front of it.

4. I took the sections now on either side of that 2nd split band & pulled it together with the split section of the 2nd band.

It worked. I didn't add a 3rd row since she is just a Toy & no reason for more sections of bands. Thank you so much. Next time I do her TK in a day I will post pictures.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Glad you found a way to get the topknot up. Give your baby time. Before you know it there will be more hair than you can manage up there, lol


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this I really needed help on banding topknots. All of our poodles in the past were kept in shorter cuts and I wanted Angel to be a longer look, as well as getting it long enough to play with and experiment with different looks.


----------

